# Looking to adopt baby box turtle



## saphire115 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have been looking to adopt a baby box turtle ... I have 2 box turtles that I adopted or rescued, and I would like to add a baby -they are both females so I would like another female. The big girl I have is about 14 or 15 yrs old her name is Maxine- my other dare devil girl is about 4 and her name is Ruby.

So if anyone can help me out I'll be grateful.


----------



## terryo (Jul 30, 2010)

If you want a female, you would have to get something older than a hatchling. Do you have a rescue near you that you could adopt from? I just got two little Easterns from the rescue near me in Long Island. Too small to tell what they are yet.


----------



## saphire115 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've tried searching the web but I live in NJ and it's hard to find anywhere to adopt . The turtle could be a yearling or even a little older.


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2010)

This is where I got two little boxies from. I don't know where you are in NJ, but they are about 1 hr. away from where I live in NY. Shouldn't be too far from you. I have a permit/license. I think you might need one in NJ. Thhttp://turtlerescues.com/index.htmey are easy to get.


----------

